

We built in-browser Ad-hoc Data Visualization client – It took us over 12 months - zx33

12 months ago we were just a dashboard application with variety of data connections. We badly needed a tool to do ad-hoc drag and drop visualizations and able to finally publish it to finished analysis or dashboard.<p>The traditional thought was to go with a separate desktop based separate product that we could integrate with our dashboard but that idea did not go further. So then we started working on a browsers based ad-hoc Data visualizer and it turned out very good but still the user experience between two separate products was horrible.<p>Finally we put this new product right into our dashboard application and it is now nicely integrated. You can check out the new Visualizer in the video of this page [bottom]<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.infocaptor.com&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;infocaptor-2-1-stunning-visual-analyzer-and-data-discovery-done-right-in-your-browser<p>Please do checkout and looking forward for your feedback.
======
pdx
Click:
[http://www.infocaptor.com/dashboard/infocaptor-2-1-stunning-...](http://www.infocaptor.com/dashboard/infocaptor-2-1-stunning-
visual-analyzer-and-data-discovery-done-right-in-your-browser)

